# Stitch In--Eastern KS/Western Mo.



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi! I'm in Overland Park. I have talked with some in the Metropolitan Kansas City area about getting together for a "Stitch In." We might float around the city some to help those who can't or don't like to drive. Would a Saturday morning work for everyone? I was thinking like a Panera or somewhere like that. PM me if you're interested and have suggestions.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

.Once I saw a knitting group in the coffee shop of a bookstore. You might try that as it would be quieter.


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I am new ti the forum I live in Lenexa Ks. Are you going to have a weekly knitting get together


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

I live in the Piper, KS area, and would love to join a group like this. Keep me on your notification list when you decide where and when.


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

Post it if you get to Independence as well. Thanks


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I work near Liberty MO. Would love to have a knit in. There is a great knit shop in Independence. And, one in Liberty.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you talking about the yarn shop in Corbin Mill? Haven't been there in years!



teacherhaak said:


> I work near Liberty MO. Would love to have a knit in. There is a great knit shop in Independence. And, one in Liberty.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. It is awesome. The clerks are friendly and informative. Great yarns and books. I'm glad I don't live closer or I would be poor. It is definitely worth a visit!!! Where are you from?


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Excelsior Springs right now. Live on 16 acres but have the house for sale as my husband has cancer and it's getting too much for me to take care of - we will be moving just outside of Liberty (west) so I'll be a lot closer to take some time to go there. Haven't been to the shop in Independence in a long time either.



teacherhaak said:


> Yes. It is awesome. The clerks are friendly and informative. Great yarns and books. I'm glad I don't live closer or I would be poor. It is definitely worth a visit!!! Where are you from?


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so sorry about your husband. where is the shop in Independence that you are talking about


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you - he's been fighting it for 6 years now - treatable but not cureable.
I think it is on Main Street on the square just across the street from the German restaurant.



LOUISEBNG said:


> I am so sorry about your husband. where is the shop in Independence that you are talking about


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay ladies
Thought we might meet this Saturday the 30th at the Panera at the Legends--should be fairly central for everyone I think either 70 or 435 would get us there? Is morning or afternoon better? Either is fine with me, I do have to be back in Overland Park by 11:30 or so. If you would let me know your time preference and if you will be able to attend, that would be great! Those who can't make it this time, I was thinking we might float around the city--let me know what you think.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Granny1- My son and his family are coming from CA on Wed to help celebrate on 70th b/d - They'll be hear until the 1st. Maybe next time!



granny1 said:


> Okay ladies
> Thought we might meet this Saturday the 30th at the Panera at the Legends--should be fairly central for everyone I think either 70 or 435 would get us there? Is morning or afternoon better? Either is fine with me, I do have to be back in Overland Park by 11:30 or so. If you would let me know your time preference and if you will be able to attend, that would be great! Those who can't make it this time, I was thinking we might float around the city--let me know what you think.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Barb! Have a good time with the family and hopefully, we'll see you next time!


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun but that say will not work for me this time. Hopefully next time


----------



## LOUISEBNG (Jul 21, 2011)

type o error Saturday will not work


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry--not this Saturday. I have a wedding to attend in Washington MO. Please ask again.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

so far, I have not heard if anyone is going to be there. I will still plan on being there around 9 or so and stay till around 10-10:30. I have to be back in Overland Park before 12. If anyone can come, let me know or just come on out. Otherwise, we'll try again in a couple of weeks. I'll be busy next Saturday.


----------

